# [Erledigt] Soundbar (2.0) für den PC gesucht (mittlerweile 2.0 Lautsprecher)



## Samsonyte (28. Oktober 2015)

*[Erledigt] Soundbar (2.0) für den PC gesucht (mittlerweile 2.0 Lautsprecher)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Soundbar für meinen PC. Aktuell habe ich noch meine 5.1 Anlage am PC angeschlossen, allerdings befinden sich der Center- und die Front-Lautsprecher aufgrund einer anderen Ausrichtung des Schreibtisches nun auf der Position hinten/links von mir. Bei Musik ist das nicht so dramatisch, aber wenn man sich mal ein Video ansieht oder in Spiele etwas gesprochen wird, nervt das doch etwas, dass man ständig von links beschallt wird .
Daher würde ich am PC gerne zusätzlich Lautsprecher anschließen. Da ich zwei Monitore besitze, würde ich gerne auf eine Soundbar setzen, die ich mittig zwischen/vor den Monitoren positionieren kann. Auf normale Lautsprecher an den Seiten würde ich gerne verzichten. Ausgeben möchte ich dafür allerdings auch nicht so viel und habe daher erstmal so an +/- 50 EUR gedacht. Gibt es in diesem Preisbereich brauchbare Soundbars bzw. gibt es generell welche für den PC? Anschließen würde ich diese per Klinke. Mein Receiver hängt am SPDIF Ausgang.

Könnte ihr mir Soundbars empfehlen oder habt alternative Lösungsvorschläge?

Grüße
Samsonyte


----------



## ZobRombie (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Soundbar (2.0) für den PC gesucht*

Hallo!

Es gibt Soundbars für 50€, aber ich habe mich selbst eine Zeit lang, besonders als die Soundbars frisch auf dem Markt waren mit ihnen befasst und die meiner Meinung nach einzig brauchbaren Modelle stammen allesamt von Yamaha - egal ob mit Soundbeam oder HRTF gearbeitet wird. 
Neu kosten sie allerdings 200€ und darüber Ende offen. Du könntest aber mal bei eBay oder so nach einer Yamaha Soundbar oder Soundprojektor gucken. Sie heißen Yamaha YAS oder YSP, wobei die YSP die Soundprojektoren sind und eventuell zu groß ausfallen.

Wie sieht ansonsten deine Bereitschaft für Kopfhörer aus? Für 50€ gibt es schpn ganz gute, auch in Richtung Gaming/Headset.


----------



## JackA (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Soundbar (2.0) für den PC gesucht*

Wie wärs einfach mit einem Stereo-Bluetooth-Lautsprecher. Aufbau wie eine Soundbar, kann man sie auch permanent bedrahtet verwenden und ggf. auch bei Bedarf mobil einsetzen.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Soundbar (2.0) für den PC gesucht*

Wie viel Platz hast du denn vom Tisch bis zur Monitorkante? Vlt. macht es nämlich Sinn, doch 2.0-Boxen zu holen und die dann halt hinzulegen ^^  zB diese hier Speedlink Impact Aktiver-Lautsprecher: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r  oder  Creative Inspire T10 2.0 PC-Lautsprechersystem: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r falls die nicht so tief sind, dass es dann vor dem Monitor zu eng wird. Hinlegen ist zwar nicht optimal, aber ne Soundbar ist es erst recht nicht   vlt. vorne unter die Boxen ein Stück Pappe legen, damit die tendenziell etwas nach oben, also zu Dir schallen, ansonsten zielen die hohen Töne an Dir vorbei (der Hochtöner ist bei aufgestellten Boxen an sich dafür gedacht, ca. auf Ohrhöhe zu sein)

Soundbars bis 50, selbst 60€ gibt es aber kaum, und gut sind die dann wohl auch nicht, siehe zB hier Medion LIFE E64049 Bluetooth - Soundbar-Lautsprecher (40 W, 2.0, 40 W, Verkabelt u. Kabellos, 3.0, 80,5 cm): Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video   zudem muss man aufpassen, ob die überhaupt einen Anschluss haben, um die mit dem PC zu verbinden - die Medion haben einen 3,5mm-Eingang, da brauchst du dann ein Kabel mit auf beiden Seiten 3,5mm-Stereo-Stecker. Oder diese hier Blaupunkt LS 162e Superslim Soundbar All-in-One, TV Soundbar nur 6,25cm hoch und für LED/LCD TV ab 32" und größer optimiert, Digitaler Coaxial und Optischer Eingang, 50 Watt RMS, 90 Hz-20kHz, ERP2, Wandmontage möglich, inkl. Fernbedienung: Amazon.de:  die hat 2x Cinch, also brauchst du ein Kabel 3,5mm-Stecker Stereo auf 2x Cinch dazu.


----------



## Samsonyte (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Soundbar (2.0) für den PC gesucht*

Danke für die Rückmeldungen.
@Zob
Also so eine Yamaha Soundbar wäre schon interessant, aber doch etwas über dem geplanten Budget. Da es ja eigentlich nur ein zusätzlicher Lautsprecher für bestimmte Situationen (Videos, Spiele) sein soll, möchte ich nicht so viel dafür ausgeben.

@Jack
Der Lautsprecher scheint wirklich das zu sein, wonach ich suche.  Zwar auch nicht ganz günstig, aber den werde ich mir mal genauer ansehen.

@Herb
Neben den Monitoren hätte ich zwar schon noch ca. 15-20cm Platz und damit vermutlich genügend Platz für normale Lautsprecher, dennoch wollte ich gerne mal eine Soundbar oder etwas Vergleichbares ausprobieren. Falls es damit nichts wird, greife ich auf normale 2.0 Lautsprecher zurück. Die von dir vorgeschlagenen Lautsprecher würde ich mir dann mal näher anschauen.

Wie schaut's eigentlich mit dieser Soundbar von DELL aus? Hat mit dieser jemand Erfahrungen? Würde auch zu meinen DELL Monitoren passen .


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Soundbar (2.0) für den PC gesucht*

Also, die Dell-SB ist vlt. für den Preis "ganz okay", aber bei den Maßen kann das auch nichts besonderes sein, siehe zB hier auch mal die Fotos, wo die am Monitor befestigt ist Dell USB SoundBar - AC511 : Monitors & Monitor Accessories | Dell


----------



## Samsonyte (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Soundbar (2.0) für den PC gesucht*

Die sieht wirklich etwas mikrig aus, aber alleine die Größe einer Soundbar dürfte noch lange nicht für eine gute Qualität stehen würde ich sagen. Habe allerdings gerade mal ein Revie bei Youtube angesehen/angehört und das klang doch recht naja. Ich weiß, dass man das über das Video schlecht beurteilen kann, aber es hörte sich doch recht dumpf an. Wahrscheinlich kann man für den Preis aber generell nicht so viel erwarten. Ich hör mir die anderen Lautsprecher auch mal bei Youtube an, bevor ich da etwas bestelle. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach von meinem 5.1 System verwöhnt .


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Soundbar (2.0) für den PC gesucht*



Samsonyte schrieb:


> Die sieht wirklich etwas mikrig aus, aber alleine die Größe einer Soundbar dürfte noch lange nicht für eine gute Qualität stehen würde ich sagen.


 Nein, aber je weniger Volumen und desto kleinere Membranen man nutzen muss, desto schwerer wird es, da einen guten Klang rauszuholen vor allem für Mitten+Bassbreich, und wenn die Soundbar DANN auch noch billig ist, wäre ein Klang, der ähnlich gut wie mit deutlich größeren, gleichgroßen Boxen/Soundbars ist, schon verwunderlich.



> Habe allerdings gerade mal ein Revie bei Youtube angesehen/angehört und das klang doch recht naja. Ich weiß, dass man das über das Video schlecht beurteilen kann, aber es hörte sich doch recht dumpf an. Wahrscheinlich kann man für den Preis aber generell nicht so viel erwarten. Ich hör mir die anderen Lautsprecher auch mal bei Youtube an, bevor ich da etwas bestelle. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach von meinem 5.1 System verwöhnt .


 bei YouTube bist du 1) auf die Qualität des Aufnahmemics 2) auf die Qualität deiner jetzigen Boxen/Kopfhörer und 3) auf die Qualität des Videos angewiesen. Das ist eine sehr vage Quelle, um sich da den Klang anzuhören. Das ist ein wenig so, als würdest du die Bildqualität von Monitoren dadurch bewerten, dass du mit Handys aufgenommene Bilder im Web mit deinem jetzigen Monitor anschaust...


----------



## Darkseth (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Soundbar (2.0) für den PC gesucht*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Nein, aber je weniger Volumen und desto kleinere Membranen man nutzen muss, desto schwerer wird es, da einen guten Klang rauszuholen vor allem für Mitten+Bassbreich, und wenn die Soundbar DANN auch noch billig ist, wäre ein Klang, der ähnlich gut wie mit deutlich größeren, gleichgroßen Boxen/Soundbars ist, schon verwunderlich.


Eher sogar vollkommen ausgeschlossen.
Das ist ein 30€ "billig-teil". Das sind Quarkbecher, Tischtröten, und fallen maximal in die kategorie "etwas besser, als das eingebaute aus TVs, und monitoren". Mehr kann man da definitiv nicht erwarten.
Besonders, wenn der Hersteller heir Dell ist. Ein Hersteller, der mit Audio so ziemlich GARNIX zu tun hat. Die machen Laptops, komplett PCs und son kram. Wenn DIE audio hardware rausbringen, endet das eher in der Richtung wie Razer und Logitech. Die machen auch hervorragende Peripherie, die headsets sind aber unbrauchbar.

Selbst andere Lautsprecher für 30€ (Wavemaster MX3+) dürften DEUTLICH besser sein. Einfach weil deutlich mehr Volumen, und kein aufpreis für das "Soundbar design" draufgeht. Ich vermute, das ding hat vll nen wert von 15€, allerhöchstens 20.
Und damit... Etwa so gut wie die billigsten billig-PC tröten die man so kaufen kann.

Ich würde ehrlich gesagt "normale" Lautsprecher kaufen und hinstellen... Denn du WIRST dich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ärgern. ^^


----------



## JackA (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Soundbar (2.0) für den PC gesucht*

ein echtes 2.0 ist fast immer besser als eine Soundbar. wenn du so viel Platz noch neben den Monitoren hast, dann schau dir mal die Creative T20 an.


----------



## Samsonyte (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Soundbar (2.0) für den PC gesucht*

Der Lautsprecher-Vergleich  anhand von YouTube Videos war auch nicht ernst gemeint. Es geht natürlich nichts über das Testen von Lautsprechern in den eigenen 4 Wänden. Je nach Raum/Material/Aufstellung etc. klingen die Lautsprecher schließlich bei Person 1 ganz anders als bei Person 2. 
Ich bin allerdings schon der Meinung, dass man anhand der Videos zumindest einen groben Eindruck über die Soundqualität bekommen kann. Voraussetzung ist hierfür natürlich auch, dass man den Tester hört und so die Qualität des Mikros einschätzen kann. Wenn die Stimme klar und deutlich ist, der Sound dann aber total dumpf und blechern klingt, wird es wahrscheinlich nicht am Mikro liegen.
Gestern habe ich nur kurz mal 2-3 Lautsprecher-Reviews angehört und die klangen alle grottig . Das waren bis auf den DELL aber auch keine der genannten Lautsprecher. Ich glaube ein teureres Lautsprechersystem von Razer war auch dabei.

Ich werde mir mal den TaoTronics Lautsprecher bestellen und ggf. noch die T20 oder alternative 2.0 Lautsprecher, die sich im Preisbereich des TaoTronics bewegen.


----------



## Samsonyte (5. November 2015)

*AW: Soundbar (2.0) für den PC gesucht*

Ich muss den Thread nochmal nach oben holen.
Nachdem ich mich die letzte Woche durch verschiedene Threads mit vielen Lautsprecher-Empfehlungen gelesen habe, werde ich nun doch etwas mehr investieren und zu "besseren" Lautsprechern greifen (da ich die hier empfohlenen nicht probegehört habe, kann ich über deren Qualität natürlich nichts sagen bzw. diese beurteilen  ). Von der Soundbar bin ich auch weg und bleibe bei 2.0 Lautsprechern.

Zum Probehören möchte ich mir mal die Mackie CR4 (auch wenn mir diese optisch nicht so ganz zusagen) und die M-Audio BX5 D2 bestellen. Die Samson MediaOne 4a wollte ich eigentlich auch noch bestellen, aberdiese gibt es ja leider nicht mehr 

Nun hätte ich allerdings noch eine Frage zur Verkabelung, die ich mir aus den anderen Threads nicht so ganz beantworten konnte. 
Die CR4 haben TRS (balanced/unbalanced) und RCA (unbalanced) Eingänge. Den Unterschied zw. balanced und unbalanced (symmetrisch/unsymmetrisch?!) habe ich glaube ich verstanden. Nun möchte ich die Lautsprecher an der onboard Soundkarte anschließen (Miniklinke). Bei Miniklinke handelt es sich aber um einen unbalanced Anschluss wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?! Wenn dem so wäre, ist es dann egal, ob ich die Verbindung per TRS oder RCA Eingang herstelle?

Bei den BX5 eigentlich das Gleiche allerdings mit teilweise anderen Eingängen. Dass beide Lautsprecher eigentständige Eingänge haben, dürfte aber doch eigentlich egal sein oder? 
In einem anderen Thread wurde zum Anschließen der Lautsprecher allerdings für die Soundkarte ein Miniklinke auf 2x 6,3mm Klinke Adapter und 2x 6,3mm Klinke Kabel empfohlen. Ginge in diesem Fall dann nicht auch einfach ein Miniklinke auf 2x 6,3mm Kabel? Oder gibt es da einfach keine Y-Kabel, die lang genug für die Distanz zwischen den beiden Lautsprechern sind?

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2015)

*AW: Soundbar (2.0) für den PC gesucht*



Samsonyte schrieb:


> Ich muss den Thread nochmal nach oben holen.
> Nachdem ich mich die letzte Woche durch verschiedene Threads mit vielen Lautsprecher-Empfehlungen gelesen habe, werde ich nun doch etwas mehr investieren und zu "besseren" Lautsprechern greifen (da ich die hier empfohlenen nicht probegehört habe, kann ich über deren Qualität natürlich nichts sagen bzw. diese beurteilen  ). Von der Soundbar bin ich auch weg und bleibe bei 2.0 Lautsprechern.
> 
> Zum Probehören möchte ich mir mal die Mackie CR4 (auch wenn mir diese optisch nicht so ganz zusagen) und die M-Audio BX5 D2 bestellen. Die Samson MediaOne 4a wollte ich eigentlich auch noch bestellen, aberdiese gibt es ja leider nicht mehr
> ...


 normalerweise kannst du TRS auch unbalanced verwenden, du musst nur dann balanced nehmen, wenn auch das "Sendegerät" balanced hat. Die TRS sind ja Klinkenanschlüsse 6,3mm, und zB Mischpulte oder "Profi"-Soundkarten haben da halt auch oft solche Anschlüsse. Dann nimmst Du halt zwei Kabel 6,3mm jeweils Stereo. Aber da du eh per Mini-Klinke Stereo für den PC arbeitest, würde ich 3,5mm-Stereo-Stecker auf 2x Chinch (RCA) nehmen. Gibt es zB bei thomann auch günstig, ich glaub es ist sogar bei der CR4 eh schon so ein Kabel dabei.



> Bei den BX5 eigentlich das Gleiche allerdings mit teilweise anderen Eingängen. Dass beide Lautsprecher eigentständige Eingänge haben, dürfte aber doch eigentlich egal sein oder?
> In einem anderen Thread wurde zum Anschließen der Lautsprecher allerdings für die Soundkarte ein Miniklinke auf 2x 6,3mm Klinke Adapter und 2x 6,3mm Klinke Kabel empfohlen. Ginge in diesem Fall dann nicht auch einfach ein Miniklinke auf 2x 6,3mm Kabel? Oder gibt es da einfach keine Y-Kabel, die lang genug für die Distanz zwischen den beiden Lautsprechern sind?


 3,5 auf 2x 6,3 ist halt sehr "exotisch", da wirst du nur schwer ein passendes und auch günstiges Kabel finden. Daher wäre es einfach nur viel praktischer, wenn du ein 3,5-Klinke zu 2x Chinch nimmst und auf die Cinch-Stecker noch je einen Adapter Chinch zu 6,3mm (bei thomann für 75 Cent pro Stück zu haben) draufmachst. Da geht es auch NUR um die Steckerform, dass die dann eben passt, um nix anderes. Du musst aber das Kabel halt per Hand noch ein Stück weit "splitten", weil bei den M-Audio ja in jede Box je ein Stecker kommt. So ein 3,5-auf-Chinch-Kabel besteht ja ab dem 3,5er-Stecker an sich aus zwei Kabeln, die ab Werk durch einen "Steg" verbunden sind oder auch nur "zusammenkleben", und die beiden Kabel trennen sich erst auf den letzten 10-30cm. Aber man kann die Kabeln idR leicht trennen, WENN du ein Kabel nimmst, bei dem das auch klar zu erkennen ist - zB hier the sssnake YRK2030 Y-Audiokabel siehst du schon direkt nach dem 3,5er-Stecker, das es an sich zwei Kabel sind, die aneinander"kleben".


----------



## Samsonyte (5. November 2015)

*AW: Soundbar (2.0) für den PC gesucht*

Danke dir für die Erklärungen bzw. Vorschläge.



Herbboy schrieb:


> normalerweise kannst du TRS auch unbalanced verwenden, du *musst *nur dann balanced nehmen, wenn auch das "Sendegerät" balanced hat. Die TRS sind ja Klinkenanschlüsse 6,3mm, und zB Mischpulte oder "Profi"-Soundkarten haben da halt auch oft solche Anschlüsse. Dann nimmst Du halt zwei Kabel 6,3mm jeweils Stereo. Aber da du eh per Mini-Klinke Stereo für den PC arbeitest, würde ich 3,5mm-Stereo-Stecker auf 2x Chinch (RCA) nehmen. Gibt es zB bei thomann auch günstig, ich glaub es ist sogar bei der CR4 eh schon so ein Kabel dabei.


Ich dachte die balanced Verbindung wäre optional bzw. wird empfohlen, um eben Störsignale vorzubeugen. Aber in meinem Fall spielt das ja eh keine Rolle, da das "Sendegerät" (PC/Soundkarte) eh nur unbalanced ist?!



Herbboy schrieb:


> 3,5 auf 2x 6,3 ist halt sehr "exotisch", da wirst du nur schwer ein  passendes und auch günstiges Kabel finden. Daher wäre es einfach nur  viel praktischer, wenn du ein 3,5-Klinke zu 2x Chinch nimmst und auf die  Cinch-Stecker noch je einen Adapter Chinch zu 6,3mm (bei thomann für 75  Cent pro Stück zu haben) draufmachst. Da geht es auch NUR um die  Steckerform, dass die dann eben passt, um nix anderes. Du musst aber das  Kabel halt per Hand noch ein Stück weit "splitten", weil bei den  M-Audio ja in jede Box je ein Stecker kommt. So ein 3,5-auf-Chinch-Kabel  besteht ja ab dem 3,5er-Stecker an sich aus zwei Kabeln, die ab Werk  durch einen "Steg" verbunden sind oder auch nur "zusammenkleben", und  die beiden Kabel trennen sich erst auf den letzten 10-30cm. Aber man  kann die Kabeln idR leicht trennen, WENN du ein Kabel nimmst, bei dem  das auch klar zu erkennen ist - zB hier the sssnake YRK2030 Y-Audiokabel siehst du schon direkt nach dem 3,5er-Stecker, das es an sich zwei Kabel sind, die aneinander"kleben".


Also bei dem 3,5 auf 2x 6,3 würde es doch auch so etwas tun oder pro snake TPY 2060 KPP? Zumindest sieht es auf dem Bild des 6m Kabels so aus, als ob die Splittung des Kabels kurz nach dem 3,5 Klinken-Stecker beginnt. Die Option mit dem the sssnake YRK2030 + 2x  the sssnake 1820 Adapter wäre zwar minimal günstiger, aber mit nur einem Kabel (ohne Adapter) wäre doch die schönere Lösung oder nicht ?


----------



## Venom89 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Soundbar (2.0) für den PC gesucht*

Natürlich gibt es das und würde ich auch bevorzugen https://m.thomann.de/de/the_sssnake_ypk2030.htm?o=2&ref=mrl_a_2&search=1446762239

Besitze auch die BX5 und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2015)

*AW: Soundbar (2.0) für den PC gesucht*



Samsonyte schrieb:


> Danke dir für die Erklärungen bzw. Vorschläge.
> 
> 
> Ich dachte die balanced Verbindung wäre optional bzw. wird empfohlen, um eben Störsignale vorzubeugen. Aber in meinem Fall spielt das ja eh keine Rolle, da das "Sendegerät" (PC/Soundkarte) eh nur unbalanced ist?!


 soweit ich weiß ja. Es ist so, dass die unbalanced technisch an sich Stereo-Kabel sind. Du hast ja zB bei der rechten Box aber nur EINEN Kanal, den Ton "rechts" eben. Mit einem Mono-Kabel fließt halt der Strom für den Ton "Rechts" durch das Kabel. Bei SEHR langen Kabellängen kann das Störanfällig sein. Bei symmetrisch wird das Mono-Tonsignal durch ein zweites im Kabel eingebautes weiteres Kabel parallel gesendet, also quasi doppelt - nur das das zweite in der Phase genau umgekehrt ist, also wo die Stromspannung (Tonübertragung sind ja nur gezielte Stromspannungs-Schwankungen) beim einen Kabelteil "ansteigt", sinkt sie im anderen Kabel im gleichen Maße, quais eine negative Kopie des Signals. Das ist dann eben wohl störungsunanfälliger. 

Aber an sich spielt das eher im Profibereich und bei sehr langen Kabelwegen eine Rolle, also in Tonstudios oder auf Bühnen. Vom PC bis zu den Boxen 2-3m Kabel aber sind kein Problem. Und zudem müsstest du and er Soundkarte auch ZWEI Buchsen haben, die rein technisch ebenfalls je Stereo sind, damit das funktioniert. Aber mit zwei Kabeln "symmetrisch" für Ton L+R, was ja dann insgesamt 2x Stereo = 4 Kanäle wären, dann per Adapter auf EINEN Steroe-Stecker 3,5mm gehen, das bringt nix bzw. klappt vielleicht sogar gar nicht..


Und du kannst natürlich das "fertige"  2x 6,3mm auf 1x 3,5 nehmen, wusste nicht, dass es das doch auch so günstig gibt


----------



## Samsonyte (6. November 2015)

*AW: Soundbar (2.0) für den PC gesucht*

Super, danke euch beiden. Werde mir dann mal das besagte Kabel und die Lautsprecher bestellen


----------



## Samsonyte (10. November 2015)

*AW: Soundbar (2.0) für den PC gesucht*

Mal ein kurzes Feedback.
Gestern habe ich die Lautsprecher von Thomann geliefert bekommen. Noch kurz zum Thomann Shop. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich Thomann vorher nicht kannte und daher etwas skeptisch war (bin ich erst mal bei jedem mir unbekannten Shop ), Mit der Bestellabwicklung bin ich aber mehr als zufrieden gewesen. Am Freitag Nacht habe ich bestellt und am Samstag Morgen wurde die Ware bereits verschickt. Zudem wurde man noch ausführlich über die Lieferung bzw. Zustellung informiert. Im Karton lag noch ein Sendungsbeileger bzgl. Zufriedenheit und Qualität, welcher zumindest mir ein gutes Gefühl was den Service angeht vermittelt. Die Lautsprecher waren auch top verpackt. So, genug Werbung gemacht für Thomann .

Da ich nicht so viel Zeit hatte, konnte ich bisher nur die CR4 testen, bin aber echt positiv überrascht, was die kleinen Teile für einen Sound wiedergeben. Gefallen mir richtig gut, auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass sie (natürlich) nicht an meine Standlautsprecher herankommen. Da fehlt es dann einfach an Volumen. Was mich überrascht hat, dass ich mit den Lautsprechern das Gefühl hatte, dass der Sound  frontal vor mir abgespielt wird, als hätte ich einen Center vor mir stehen. Vielleicht ist das aber auch normal und ich bin es einfach nicht mehr gewohnt (hatte schon lange keine Stereolautsprecher mehr). 
Bgzl. der grünen Ringe um den Hoch- und Tieftöner war ich erst etwas skeptisch, diese sind aber doch dezenter als es auf den Bildern aussah. Im Dunkeln sind diese überhaupt nicht zu erkennen. Das grüne Licht beim Lautstärkeregler finde ich dagegen etwas störend. Im Dunkeln ist das doch recht hell und auffallend. Kann man das irgendwie abstellen?

Heute Abend werde ich dann voraussichtlich die BX5 testen. Bin schon sehr gespannt darauf, wie sich diese gegen die CR4 schlagen bzw. gegen meine Standlautsprecher .


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2015)

*AW: Soundbar (2.0) für den PC gesucht*



Samsonyte schrieb:


> Mal ein kurzes Feedback.
> Gestern habe ich die Lautsprecher von Thomann geliefert bekommen. Noch kurz zum Thomann Shop.


 is halt an sich für Musiker, aber genau wie musicstore schon seit etlichen Jahren etabliert und ein Riesenunternehmen 




> Da ich nicht so viel Zeit hatte, konnte ich bisher nur die CR4 testen, bin aber echt positiv überrascht, was die kleinen Teile für einen Sound wiedergeben. Gefallen mir richtig gut, auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass sie (natürlich) nicht an meine Standlautsprecher herankommen. Da fehlt es dann einfach an Volumen.


 so was ist natürlich klar  



> Was mich überrascht hat, dass ich mit den Lautsprechern das Gefühl hatte, dass der Sound  frontal vor mir abgespielt wird, als hätte ich einen Center vor mir stehen. Vielleicht ist das aber auch normal und ich bin es einfach nicht mehr gewohnt (hatte schon lange keine Stereolautsprecher mehr).


 hängt halt auch vom Abstand der Boxen zueinander ab. Optimal wäre idR, dass deren Abstand zueinander der gleiche ist wie von jeder der Boxen zu Dir.



> Im Dunkeln ist das doch recht hell und auffallend. Kann man das irgendwie abstellen?


 ich vermute nein - aber vlt. mach einfach ein kleines Stück Gewebeband drüber. 



> Heute Abend werde ich dann voraussichtlich die BX5 testen. Bin schon sehr gespannt darauf, wie sich diese gegen die CR4 schlagen bzw. gegen meine Standlautsprecher .


 die MÜSSTEN ein wenig mehr Bassdruck haben. Kann aber sein, dass bei den Details und der Klarheit sogar die CR4 nen Tick besser sind, aber am Ende wird es vermutlich eher Geschmackssache sein.


----------



## Samsonyte (11. November 2015)

*AW: Soundbar (2.0) für den PC gesucht*

Gestern habe ich nun auch die BX5 getestet. Leider bin ich auch von diesem hochfrequentem Fiepen betroffen. Ich müsste mir wohl auch noch diesen Entstörfilter kaufen, wenn ich mich für diese entscheide.
Vom Sound her gefallen mir die BX5 aber auch richtig gut. Ich finde sie ähnlich wie die CR4, allerdings wirkt der Sound etwas kräftiger bzw. satter (liegt aber wohl auch an den größeren Hoch-/Tieftönern und dem Korpus). Um die einzelnen Feinheiten und Unterschiede der beiden Lautsprecher zu erkennen, fehlt mir aber glaube ich einfach das geschulte Gehör.
Ich war gestern ständig am switchen der beiden Lautsprecher und jedes Mal, wenn ich die BX5 angeschlossen hatte, dachte ich, dass diese doch viel besser klingen als die CR4. Wenn ich dann 20 Sekunden später die CR4 angeschlossen hatte, konnte ich entweder den Unterschied nicht mehr erkennen oder mein Kurzzeitgedächtnis ließ mich im Stich .

Da die BX5 mit Kabel und Entstörfilter ca. 100 EUR teurer sind als die CR4, bin ich noch am überlegen, ob es mir dieser Aufpreis wirklich wert ist. Bei den BX5 gefällt mir allerdings u. a. auch die separate Lautstärkeregelung der Lautsprecher. So kann man eben eine nicht ganz ideale Aufstellung der Lautsprecher damit korrigieren.


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2015)

*AW: Soundbar (2.0) für den PC gesucht*



Samsonyte schrieb:


> Da die BX5 mit Kabel und Entstörfilter ca. 100 EUR teurer sind als die CR4, bin ich noch am überlegen, ob es mir dieser Aufpreis wirklich wert ist. Bei den BX5 gefällt mir allerdings u. a. auch die separate Lautstärkeregelung der Lautsprecher. So kann man eben eine nicht ganz ideale Aufstellung der Lautsprecher damit korrigieren.


 das könnte man aber auch in Windows einstellen (Balance L+R)


----------



## Samsonyte (11. November 2015)

*AW: Soundbar (2.0) für den PC gesucht (mittlerweile 2.0 Lautsprecher)*

Wieder etwas dazugelernt .


----------



## Samsonyte (16. November 2015)

*AW: Soundbar (2.0) für den PC gesucht (mittlerweile 2.0 Lautsprecher)*

Nochmal ein kurzes abschließendes Feedback. Ich hab mich letztendlich für die CR4 entschieden. Die BX5 haben mir zwar etwas besser gefallen, der Aufpreises von ~100 EUR war es mir dann aber doch nicht wert. Die CR4 finde ich schließlich auch richtig gut und bin mit diesen mehr als zufrieden.
Danke nochmal für die hilfreichen Tips, Vorschläge und Erklärungen .


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2015)

*AW: Soundbar (2.0) für den PC gesucht (mittlerweile 2.0 Lautsprecher)*

Cool, viel Spaß mit den Teilen


----------

